# Better Snow Pictures!



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Great Pics!!!!!

I love seeing the horses with fresh snow and only a few trails through it. Its a different story when it gets all brown and turned up!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So cute, FGR!!  Lovely shots. They are so pretty in the snow.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It does make for nice pictures, but I like the green grass that is now UNDER the snow much better than the snow! It's supposed to be spring, yet we have more snow now than we've had all winter! 
Oh Well, I will cross my fingers that this is the last snow fall!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

True...spring is prettier, I have to admit. lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to agree with you Pop! Green grass and leaves, flowers and such! So money boo-ti-full colors!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yessssss.  Anyway the pics are soo cute, the horses look so fluffy  I just wanna squeeze em LOL!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my Gosh, is that a recent photo? If it is, you poor thing! I can't believe you still have snow on the ground. I forget sometimes, living this far south, that there are areas that havent seen spring yet. I won't tell you what the weather is like here today. But then come August when I'm complaining about the 100 degree heat you will still be nice and cool.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool! May be we all have to visit you to ride!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, georgous pics! I bet you're pretty sick of snow by now even though it does make for beautiful pics.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vida, yes that is a recent picture. Taken this morning actually!  We did have green grass coming up before all the snow though! We live so close to the mountians we always get heavy snow fall in the spring! 

They are nice pics, but I'm so tired of snow!

Anytime you guys wanna come ride your welcome to come out!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, you still have snow ?
oh, who am i to talk, my foal is buried in snow :lol: But it has been maybe 2 weeks + since it snowed here in reykjavík ! now it´s real icelandic summer weather, rain :lol: 
But the horses really look pretty in the snow


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! I think they look pretty boo-ti-ful too!  Would love to see some update pictures or your little baby!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ill see him again next weekend :wink: thankfully the snow has melted now, otherwise we might not have been able to drive there :? 
but, ill try to have some pics by the 19th :wink: :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Great! Look forward to seeing them!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Love winter photos. I love the reflection of the light off of the snow. 8)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love winter pictures too! As long as I'm not the one taking the pictures! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, that sucks for you!
Is it all still there?

It's like, minus 50 million here and hasn't stopped raining since I got off work at 4am so the weather sucks here too now.
But at least I don't have to wear winter boots.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Most of it is gone. It's really windy here today!


----------

